# Owen's dog boxes??



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm looking into buying an aluminum dog box to put in my pickup, which I have a cap on, so the box will not be exposed to the elements. I'm checking out the Owen's boxes. Particularly models #55015 (may be a bit small?) and #55019. They're on the page linked below.
http://www.owens-pro.com/hunter.php
Does anyone know how the quality of these boxes are? 
How about the lock/latch? 
What dimensions do you get your boxes in? 
I was going to get a 2 dog box, so I have space for a future dog, but I don't want a box 45" deep...it'll eat up too much space in my 6' bed. Any suggestions on other brands? I really would like to avoid paying a ton of cash for a box that won't be exposed to weather. Thanks.


----------



## MDbaydog (Nov 15, 2006)

I have one of the Owens double box's that I bought about two months ago ,used from a local add. It is about two years old and still has a good shine on the aluminum. The latches and locks work good and the welds are smooth with no rough edges on them. The only thing I can see wrong with it is that the handles have started to rust a little and I will paint them when I get a chance, or If I wanted they would not be hard to replace. If you are buying the single box you might be better off spending a little more for the larger box even if you don't need the extra size now. I do not know how these compare with the other brands of boxes as I have not really checked them out and bought this one because it was a good price for a lightly used box. One other option you have with a cap on your truck would be a nice plastic type kennel.


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I already have a plastic crate I'm using. I'm basically looking to get something that's more stable/sturdy. How much does that 2 dog box weigh?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

One person can pretty easily load it into a truck or get it down again.


----------



## MDbaydog (Nov 15, 2006)

I have the Owens 55006 and it weighs 118 pounds. They list the weights on doggonepet.com.


----------

